# Wolf Reserve (Part 1)



## Antarctican (Feb 13, 2007)

On Sunday, Airic, Chiller and I went up to the Haliburton Forest to visit the wolf reserve there. Apparently it's the only wolf reserve in Canada. It's 15 acres of fenced forest area with a glassed in observation post. The pack of wolves roams through the area, and is fed once a week. 

Chiller, awesome dude that he is, let me try out his new 170-500 lens!!!!!!! That was one of the highpoints of the day. (How I'm ever going to be satisfied with my 17-200 is the matter of much debate. But I digress). It was tough to handhold steady that big lens, so some of the shots taken with it were a little soft.

Here's a selection of some of the MANY shots I took:

1. The Alpha male 








2.







3.







4.







5.







6. (I think this fella was admiring the Red Hood on my jacket....)






Thanks for looking! I'll post more as I get time to go through all the shots.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 13, 2007)

LOVELY animals  

Hm, did you use a tripod? or did you not go all the way up to 500 ... on a crop sensor i guess that is.


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow I love everyone of these.  Good work hand holding that beast.  Wolves are by far my favorite animals.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 13, 2007)

I started out using a tripod, but the observation area wasn't set up very well for using one, so I stopped using it very early. All of the shots with Chiller's lens were handheld, although I could see I was 'wobbling' and tried to rest it against the glass whenever possible. It's much heavier than my 17-200 lens! But man can you ever get a better closeup with it! I was just thrilled to little bits that he let me use it. What a guy, eh? (Although after I refused to give it back and he had to wrestle it out of my hands, I think he reconsidered whether he'd ever let me use it again.)


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 13, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> I started out using a tripod, but the observation area wasn't set up very well for using one, so I stopped using it very early. All of the shots with Chiller's lens were handheld, although I could see I was 'wobbling' and tried to rest it against the glass whenever possible.



oh, that was from behind glass?



> (Although after I refused to give it back and he had to wrestle it out of my hands, I think he reconsidered whether he'd ever let me use it again.)




next time, just run! and make sure you are faster


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good time.  The three of you should come out to Alberta


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 13, 2007)

great shots, 3 & 6 are winners

not sure why but I have the _Due South_ theme tune running through my mind


----------



## Arch (Feb 13, 2007)

your lucky to have such a reserve nearby (ish).... these are gorgeous wolves... 5&6 are my favs, good job :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 13, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> The three of you should come out to Alberta


I'm seriously thinking of going, but it's a little close time-wise with my trip to Germany for my cousin's wedding.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 13, 2007)

Just fly west to Germany (over the Pacific)...then it's on your way


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 13, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> not sure why but I have the _Due South_ theme tune running through my mind


 Diefenbaker!!!! I'd forgotten all about him! He may have retired up here when the series ended!


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 13, 2007)

These are all so very lovely I can't choose a favorite!  I had no idea these were from behind glass, nicely done!


----------



## Chiller (Feb 13, 2007)

Very well captured Anty. Tough to pic a fave here. 
 Does this mean your makin a trip down to pick up that lens this weekend.  You really handled that tinted window really well.   
  Unfortunatly I did not get any shots.  Seems somebody had my lens. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## ShootHoops (Feb 13, 2007)

Grrrreat shots! I like #2 the most.


----------



## KillerChaos (Feb 13, 2007)

Very lovely animals.  I like the pictures   My girlfriend used to have a white 100% pure Wolf as a pet, She found it wandering around when it was a baby and kept it until last year when her mom made her sell it cuz of financial problems, and not being able to afford paying for its shots, food, etc. Was really nice and friendly.


----------



## el_shorty (Feb 13, 2007)

Great photos, #4 and 5 are my favorites.


----------



## Mohain (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice shootin Anti. Looks like a very cool place :mrgreen:


----------



## megapaws (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice stuff Anty. I really have to get out to that reserve at some point in time. I'm so jealous of you 3. Great shooting.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 14, 2007)

^^^ Oops!  Sorry! It was a very last minute thing. On the long drive up there we talked about how much fun the Kensington Market meetup was....were your ears burning?

If you get the chance, do try to go. It's fascinating. Sunday seems to be feeding day (although that's not guaranteed).  In the next few weeks the wolves will mate, and the info guy said it can get pretty nasty as they fight for the 'honour' of mating with the alpha female, so that might be worth catching.


----------



## megapaws (Feb 14, 2007)

It's my own fault for not visiting here more often. I'm happy for you though. What a great opportunity. I will certainly get out there at some point in time. Thanks for the tip on the upcoming mating season.


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 14, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Sounds like you had a good time.  The three of you should come out to Alberta



Hey Big M, If things go as planned my wife and I may be staying in Canmore for a week starting April 21st. I will be looking for some Moose.

Great shooting Anty, #2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 14, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Sounds like you had a good time. The three of you should come out to Alberta


 
Ditto to that one. You should head out for the Stampede, then stick around for the meetup!

Now, about your photos (and may I mention that when you said 'I digress' your occupation completely shows through?  Oops, back to the images), the intensity of #6 is fantastic. I would have never known these were taken through glass.

Edit: I just saw Airic's respone


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 15, 2007)

The fur of those in Photo 4 is really really beautiful, don't you think so, too?
And Photo 2 shows that they are not quite the "cuddly dogs" they seem to be in some of the other pics here, eh? Don't mess with wolves, I should say. 
As much as it may have been "photographer-unfriendly", all the glass you had to shoot through, it sure was visitor-friendly. 

And ultimately wolf-friendly, I should guess!!!


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 15, 2007)

YAY
Airic's back


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 15, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> The fur of those in Photo 4 is really really beautiful, don't you think so, too?
> And Photo 2 shows that they are not quite the "cuddly dogs" they seem to be in some of the other pics here, eh? Don't mess with wolves, I should say.
> As much as it may have been "photographer-unfriendly", all the glass you had to shoot through, it sure was visitor-friendly.
> 
> And ultimately wolf-friendly, I should guess!!!


Corinna - they did indeed have beautiful fur!  And in some poses they did look very cuddly....you just wanted to go out there and scratch their ears. But then when the food came along..... those thoughts quickly left my mind.

It was a very visitor friendly experience, for sure, and I think we all managed very well with taking pictures through the glass. Luckily it wasn't terribly busy, as bright clothing worn by other visitors and reflected in the glass could have been a big problem otherwise.

Thanks everyone for your awesome comments!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 15, 2007)

great shooting Anty.. I think I will go back up in the spring, when the green is just starting to come in.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 15, 2007)

^^^ That would be a good time, to get some nice contrast.  The snow was good contrast too.


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 15, 2007)

We need to rent a lodge and have a weekend party shooting wolves and drinking. 

Eric


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 15, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> YAY
> Airic's back



I'm back and staying.

Eric


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 15, 2007)

AIRIC said:


> We need to rent a lodge and have a weekend party shooting wolves and drinking.
> Eric


That would be a hoot!!


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 15, 2007)

We have no end to our meet up parties.

Eric


----------



## kestrel0222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome!!!! #6 looks scarry!!


----------



## photo0101 (Feb 16, 2007)

Beautiful animals and fantastic shots, I like them all. You really have to love the eyes in #6.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Feb 17, 2007)

I can't believe you didn't invite me!

Great photos. I would love to photograph the Haliburton wolves one winter.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 17, 2007)

^^^ Where are you? I thought you were in Montreal.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Feb 17, 2007)

I would have come..or tried to.

Next time?
Unless you want to come down..I want to go to Omega next.


----------



## Digital Wizzard (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome pictures Jeanne...Simply awesome!!!  Can't pick a favourite as I like them all very much indeed...

TFS,

Andrew


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 19, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> *Diefenbaker*!!!! I'd forgotten all about him! He may have retired up here when the series ended!



I heard he retired to the Bahamas and has a summer home in Alaska


----------

